# Cramps and blood after flexible sigmoidoscopy??



## 20820 (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi. I'm new here - this is my first post and I am glad to find this board and hope you can help with some advice...Been suffering for about 2+ years with real digestive problems. Already had 2 gastroscopies and Friday (today is Sunday) had a flexible sygmoidoscopy with 6 biopsies taken and get the results in 2 weeks.Bled a little when I went to the loo following the proceedure and was told that that was okay and that it might go on for a day or so, but yesterday developed really bad cramp in my belly - particularly lower left side. Really feels like I am constipated, but can't be possible as I was sufferering from diarrohea beforehand and also had an enema. Cramps all night - more like a constant cramp and this morning after passing violent wind, went to the loo and did a 'normal' looking bowel motion followed by bright red blood. SHould I worry? Is this something others of you have experienced? Still have the crampyness with the occassional fart and am getting very pissed off with all this now...Wotsupdoc


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I was crampier than usual for two or three days afterward.They did warn me that since I have internal hemaroids that they might bleed for a day or two after. The blood from those tends to be bright red.They didn't for me, but apparently they do for other people.Biopsies can bleed as well. I mean they cut a little bit of flesh out and sometimes that takes a bit to heal up. and the passing of a stool might have irritated them.If this doesn't clear up in a day or two I'd call the doctor back.K.


----------



## 20820 (Aug 7, 2005)

Kath -Thanks for replying. After 3 days of really intense pain in my lower belly (it hurt even more when I had a full bladder ??), I called and left a message for the Consultant to call me. He said much the same as you in fact: 'nothing seen in either sigmoid colon or transverse colon to indicate bright red blood' so he thinks that was due to either the six biposies he took or, a rectal bleeding. He said the pain is due to trauma caused by the proceedure which caused the colon to go into severe spasm and told me to take Colofac. I started these last night (1 x 3times a day) and now I am down to manageable discomfort/pain. Today though, it has spread upwards (the discomfort) and is high up in my tummy too







I am getting really anxius about work - or rather not being there. I work for 2 Directors and every day, I have something important that has to be done on that specific day. So far, I have had Friday off for the proceedure, yesterday and today and I am thinking that I should go in there anyway and just hope I can get through it. I am a terrible worrier at the best of times and I think that the more I worry, the worse I get.How long does it take for the Colofax to work until these pains are GONE? Any idea please?I noticed that there is a forum for anxieties and I think I need to post on there. I read some of them just now and I can't tell you how it made me feel to know that there were other people who were as anxious/stressed as me. Maybe I'm not losing it after all....


----------



## 23002 (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey, i'm about to have a flexisig 2moro. The past month i have been taking colofac for severe stomach ####, taking it 20mins before food, and it did make a huge difference after a couple of days. Hope this helps,satinepixie


----------

